# Section 440.22 HVAC



## frostyfingers (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a conflict with another electrician who connected a package unit air conditioner to a 60A 480V 3ph breaker. The air conditioner's label lists the maximum fuse or maximum breaker at 50A.
He claims that according to section 440.22(B) allows him to step up to the 60A because he can add the 175% over the full load rating of the largest compressor plus the other loads.
I told him that section 440.22(C) applied in this case, since the label rating is less than the calculated load.
Am I right in this determination??


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Yes, if nameplate lists max, thats max


----------



## Stickboy1375 (Jul 23, 2007)

frostyfingers said:


> I had a conflict with another electrician who connected a package unit air conditioner to a 60A 480V 3ph breaker. The air conditioner's label lists the maximum fuse or maximum breaker at 50A.
> He claims that according to section 440.22(B) allows him to step up to the 60A because he can add the 175% over the full load rating of the largest compressor plus the other loads.


The nameplate already INCLUDES that 175%, he just doubled it... 



frostyfingers said:


> I told him that section 440.22(C) applied in this case, since the label rating is less than the calculated load.
> Am I right in this determination??


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

If he sets a fused disco with 50a fuses he should be ok.


----------

